# Just picked up my Avenger Skyland from the AD...



## G-Shock

Can't seem to take my eyes off it. It's definitely a keeper:-! Will post pics once the camera is done charging.


----------



## spogehead

Looking forward to the pics I tried one on yesterday and liked
it, very nice. Congratulations:-!


----------



## Frontierman63

Congrats G-shock!
I love the Looks of them 
Good Luck and Enjoy


----------



## razcob

You might want to pick up some new batteries for that camera, they take too long to charge. :-d

Let's see some pics.......


----------



## Skipdawg

Big congrats man. b-) Can't wait to see the pics. Not sure when but I think I will have to add a Skyland to the collection sometime this year. ;-)


----------



## G-Shock

Here you go


----------



## Len S

Congrats on one great looking Skyland. Nice pic and hope you enjoy it for a long time.:-!

Len


----------



## aikiman44

Looks fantastic!
I've seen that look great on a multitude of straps.


----------



## kkibbey

Nice!b-)


----------



## Frontierman63

She sure is purdy


----------



## Deanster

Any chance we could talk you into taking a couple lume shots?

Looks great - that's the first time I've noticed the half-textured subdials.


----------



## helderberg

Beautiful but I might be a bit partial? Looks great! 
Best health, Frank


----------



## Klesk

I posted this in Affordables, but I wanted to share here too in case some of you don't visit that section. My black-dialed Skyland on Ocean Racer strap. Seems like me and G-Shock share the (exact) same taste in watches - check out the sig lines. :-d


----------



## G-Shock

Klesk said:


> I posted this in Affordables, but I wanted to share here too in case some of you don't visit that section. My black-dialed Skyland on Ocean Racer strap. Seems like me and G-Shock share the (exact) same taste in watches - check out the sig lines. :-d


What a stunner. Great minds think alike:-!


----------



## helderberg

I'll join the party, I love this thing. Enjoy ALL!
Best health, Frank


----------



## findo-400

Nice watch indeed, Klesk.

Pity to "hide" it on the underside of your wrist;-)

That would appear to be the only thing that separates you and G-Shock though.:-d

Wear in good health.


----------



## Klesk

findo-400 said:


> Nice watch indeed, Klesk.
> 
> Pity to "hide" it on the underside of your wrist;-)
> 
> That would appear to be the only thing that separates you and G-Shock though.:-d
> 
> Wear in good health.


LOL, I was at an Oakley dealer the other day, looking at some watches. The salesman noticed my CA and asked how much it cost. When I told him, he seemed genuinely surprised (he was talking as if his $400 Oakleys were really expensive) and he asked why I have it on the inside of my wrist, I should show it off. I told him I bought the watch for me, not to show off. I don't think he got it. :-d



helderberg said:


> I'll join the party, I love this thing. Enjoy ALL!
> Best health, Frank


Dang it, Frank, I was just thinking how much I liked my SA on the Ocean Racer, now I see your pic and remember how good it looks on the bracelet! Good thing the bracelet/strap is not an easy change, or I'd be swapping it back and forth all the time.


----------



## helderberg

Klesk said:


> LOL, I was at an Oakley dealer the other day, looking at some watches. The salesman noticed my CA and asked how much it cost. When I told him, he seemed genuinely surprised (he was talking as if his $400 Oakleys were really expensive) and he asked why I have it on the inside of my wrist, I should show it off. I told him I bought the watch for me, not to show off. I don't think he got it. :-d
> 
> Dang it, Frank, I was just thinking how much I liked my SA on the Ocean Racer, now I see your pic and remember how good it looks on the bracelet! Good thing the bracelet/strap is not an easy change, or I'd be swapping it back and forth all the time.












How about this combo? This wears very nice! I share this with my Nav.
Just another idea.
Best health, Frank


----------



## Sean17pv

Great looking watch. One question: do the chrono pushers screw down?


----------



## g-star

okay okay. skyland will be my next one. you've all made a believer out of me.


----------



## OB59

Congrats. You will really enjoy it as I do mine.
Best,
OB


----------



## RJRJRJ

Sean17pv said:


> Great looking watch. One question: do the chrono pushers screw down?


Nope.


----------

